# Did you have success with Biotin?



## prtybrwnis (Aug 8, 2007)

Vote yes or no regarding your success with Biotin then post your experience. I have been using biotin 5mg for almost a month and now I'm getting bad acne. Very hard pimples! I was told to drink plenty of water, which I have been doing. I drink about 51 ounces a day. I read in a post about using castor oil, but I want to get feedback from my peers. I'm trying to decide if I should continue the Biotin


----------



## msjones (Aug 8, 2007)

prtybrwnis said:


> Vote yes or no regarding your success with Biotin then post your experience. I have been using biotin 5mg for almost a month and now I'm getting bad acne. Very hard pimples! I was told to drink plenty of water, which I have been doing. I drink about 51 ounces a day. I read in a post about using castor oil, but I want to get feedback from my peers. I'm trying to decide if I should continue the Biotin



Hey. My boyfriend had actually been taking Biotin, but he too started getting pimples. He's 23 and has NEVER had bad skin ever before. So, he switched to a Mega Hair vitamin, which has biotin AND other nutrients, which I think evens everything out.


----------



## MissMusic (Aug 8, 2007)

I recieved great results with biotin, but horrible acne. I still haven't completely recovered, but I stopped using it to get my skin back under control.  Now I'm taking Futurbiotics Hair, Skin, and Nails vitamins and so far no problems.


----------



## Luvmylife (Aug 8, 2007)

Honestly...I couldn't take it long enough to tell. I broke out in huge painful thistles along my jawbone that wouldn't go away for anything! I drank a gang of water, cut my dosage down to 500mcgs every other day, took it with B vitamins, and still my face looked like an oatmeal cookie! I couldn't hang. MY DH is too much of a clear skin freak to be jackin' my face up like that

The only success I had with biotin was longer nails.


----------



## MsAngie (Aug 9, 2007)

I have been using biotin, and I think I have gotten good results. Well, it may be a combination of the vitamins I take(particularly biotin) and the way that I take care of it. My face really doesn't break out, fortunately. Like you, I drink a lot of water. I think the key to taking biotin is to not take it by itself, and to play with your dosage. I don't think that it is good to start taking it in a large dose without seeing how your body--especially your face--will react to it. HTH!!


----------



## Mortons (Aug 9, 2007)

To me, Biotin was not worth it. It was causing horrid skin problems, for growth you could be getting with the help of MTG or BT and good hair care techniques


----------



## hair_wit_favor (Aug 9, 2007)

I think it can be contributing with the growth that I've been experiencing, it's 6 weeks and I have 1 in. of new growth--I also think the co-washing contributed..not really sure. I take 5mg of biotin/day...I havent experienced any breakouts either--I hear you're suppose to drink lots of water when taking biotin--so I make sure I get my 64oz at the least.


----------



## hair_wit_favor (Aug 9, 2007)

I forgot to add, I read somewhere it's best to take biotin with another 'b' vitamin to avoid breakouts--I take the b-12 complex, so that's another reason I may have not experienced any breakouts...


----------



## prtybrwnis (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  I am already taking the Futurebiotics Hair, Skin, and Nails in addition to the 5mg of biotin.  I also use BT. I'm thinking I may forgo the biotin instead of adding more b vitamins.  I am already struggling taking the BIG tablets of Futurebiotics!


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 9, 2007)

Nope, I did get acne though.


----------



## MahoganyRain (Aug 9, 2007)

I have only been taking it for about 4 weeks now and haven't noticed much growth.  I haven't been checking though.  I take it with a bunch of other vitamins too (MSM, Hair Vit, Super Omega, Gelatin).  I think that the MSM is blocking the biotin from causing me acne.  I naturally experince breakouts all the time (had them for years) and my face is more clear and smooth than it has been in years.


----------



## hOnii (Aug 9, 2007)

MahoganyRain said:


> I have only been taking it for about 4 weeks now and haven't noticed much growth.  I haven't been checking though.  I take it with a bunch of other vitamins too (MSM, Hair Vit, Super Omega, Gelatin).  I think that the MSM is blocking the biotin from causing me acne.  I naturally experince breakouts all the time (had them for years) and my face is more clear and smooth than it has been in years.



just wait! it will come... well, maybe since you are taking a hair vitamin with biotin in it and not straight biotin you will be okay. i was on msm before and that didn't stop me from breaking out. 

i just switched to puritan pride 5000mcg so I will see if I get any results. I'll wait another month to judge results. I'm wondering if the bad skin that I now have weighes out the growth to come... we will see. If not, I'm going to stop taking it.


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Aug 9, 2007)

My vote was yes.

I take 5g as well and I haven't had any problems.  I don't increase my water inake because of the biotin either.


----------



## hothair (Aug 9, 2007)

Well I take a bunch of vitamins but noticed a difference in my strands when I stopped biotin for about a month- it works for me- i did break out (I never had this problem) once or twice but that totally disappeared when i included a vitamin b-complex supplement....


----------



## january noir (Aug 9, 2007)

I take 5000mcg of Biotin along with a b-complex and other vits (I take lots of dietary supplements) and I am happy with what I see.

*If you already have medium or thick hair you might not notice the benefits as much as someone with thinning hair.*  Biotin is recommended for people who are balding or have thinning hair.  

Another positive with Biotin is that it helps to metabolize fats and carbohydrates.


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Aug 9, 2007)

I also wanted to add that Biotin without the amino acid methionine is nothing.  Biotin doesn't work without it.  So, if you are taking biotin only for hair growth without MSM or an Amino Acid supplement that contains methionine, you will not see any extra growth outside of the average hair growth.

Just an FYI


----------



## january noir (Aug 9, 2007)

Keclee23 said:


> I also wanted to add that Biotin without the amino acid methionine is nothing. Biotin doesn't work without it. So, if you are taking biotin only for hair growth without MSM or an Amino Acid supplement that contains methionine, you will not see any extra growth outside of the average hair growth.
> 
> Just an FYI


 
I take MSM too.   That's probably why I see the benefit.  Thanks for the info. Keclee!  I have to add that tip to the Fine/Thin sticky...


----------



## SkinnyMocah (Aug 9, 2007)

Heck no. The acne all over my torso was so not worth the minimal growth I achieved.


----------



## deejoy (Aug 9, 2007)

Yep. Drinking water did nothing for the breakouts. Juicing/raw foods did though.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Aug 9, 2007)

Boitin did work for me and my hair.  I initially had breakouts all over my face and neck . . .  which is not cute on a 40+ year old (or anybody for that matter).  Anyway, my lovely LHCF sisters told me to up my water and take B-50 to rid my body of the excess.  No skin problems since and  nicer texture/faster growing NG.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 9, 2007)

Biotin is awesome! I love it. I take it more for the thickening properties rather than for growth. Not only is my hair improving, but my skin is flawless and my nails grow way too fast. Here's what I think could be moving it along: I don't take Biotin alone. I take it in conjuction with two other B vitamins: pantothenic acid and b-complex. I also take a multivitamin and make sure that I'm drinking tons of water. Those two strategies have been key for me: take all B's together along with a good multi and DON'T slack on water intake. I have absolutely no break-outs or problems at all!


----------



## Puddles (Aug 9, 2007)

hair_wit_favor said:


> I forgot to add, I read somewhere it's best to take biotin with another 'b' vitamin to avoid breakouts--I take the b-12 complex, so that's another reason I may have not experienced any breakouts...



[size=+1] I take a b-complex but still had breakouts with biotin. I stopped taking biotin.....wasn't worth all the acne.[/size]


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 9, 2007)

Puddles said:


> [SIZE=+1] I take a b-complex but still had breakouts with biotin. I stopped taking biotin.....wasn't worth all the acne.[/SIZE]


 
Yes. Take ALL B's together with a multivitamin, which helps break down the nutrients in the B's. I think B-Complex is good, but when you take biotin, take it with B vitamins together at the same time.


----------



## Puddles (Aug 9, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Yes. Take ALL B's together with a multivitamin, which helps break down the nutrients in the B's. I think B-Complex is good, but when you take biotin, take it with B vitamins together at the same time.




[size=+1] I did....I've always taken a multi and a b-complex for overall health. I added the biotin to see if it would do anything for my hair....it didn't do anything but break me out. And I already drink 64-80 ounces of water a day.

Since I stopped taking biotin....my skin is back to normal. No more added vitamins for me.[/size]


----------



## prtybrwnis (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm not going to quit yet.  I'm going to try to add more water and B-complex as some of you suggested.  I am looking for more thickening vs. growth any way.  My hair grows when I stop cutting it!  I just have very fine/thin hair.


----------



## LawyerBarbie07 (Aug 9, 2007)

I had the worst summer of my life last year trying to take this stuff....I had to go on Retin-A to get rid of the huge painful pustules that this left on my face...The only way I've been able to tolerate it has been in my GNC Hair Skin and Nail vits.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 9, 2007)

Puddles said:


> [SIZE=+1] I did....I've always taken a multi and a b-complex for overall health. I added the biotin to see if it would do anything for my hair....it didn't do anything but break me out. And I already drink 64-80 ounces of water a day.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=+1]Since I stopped taking biotin....my skin is back to normal. No more added vitamins for me.[/SIZE]


 
I am so sorry that this happened to you. For thickening, I am definitely seeing a difference using castor oil. My hair is getting much thicker.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 9, 2007)

LawyerBarbie07 said:


> I had the worst summer of my life last year trying to take this stuff....I had to go on Retin-A to get rid of the huge painful pustules that this left on my face...The only way I've been able to tolerate it has been in my GNC Hair Skin and Nail vits.


 
WOW!!! !! I'm so sorry about this. I'm glad that the GNC HSN is working for you!!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Aug 9, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Yes. Take ALL B's together with a multivitamin, which helps break down the nutrients in the B's. I think B-Complex is good, but when you take biotin, take it with B vitamins together at the same time.


Yep I take 7000mcg and dont have break outs..I take em at night with my Bcomplex..I take other vitamins too... my hair has gotten thicker, hair is growing good, skin is clear but I always had clear skin I attribute that to Clinique and lots of water... and my nails grow fast


----------



## deejoy (Aug 9, 2007)

Puddles said:


> [SIZE=+1] I did....I've always taken a multi and a b-complex for overall health. I added the biotin to see if it would do anything for my hair....it didn't do anything but break me out. And I already drink 64-80 ounces of water a day.
> 
> Since I stopped taking biotin....my skin is back to normal. No more added vitamins for me.[/SIZE]




Me too. I took them with super B Complex and still had breakouts.


----------



## aloof one (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey I was wondering if I could get a bit OT and ask a question about vitamins ( I know yall arent doctors, I just want to know if someone else has done this so I dont sound crazy when I ask my doctor if I can do it)

Can you take Hair Vitamins and Prenatals at the same time? My favorite prenatals (no, not pregnant or getting knocked up, lol just take em for health)  have all the B vitamins I want, and my favorite hair pills have MSM and biotin and zinc, etc. that I like for my hair, skin and nails. Would that be too many vitamins? Cant you get sick from that? I wanted to know because both have a lot of repeats and if it would be safer to just get a B vitamin complex...


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Aug 10, 2007)

al00fone said:


> Hey I was wondering if I could get a bit OT and ask a question about vitamins ( I know yall arent doctors, I just want to know if someone else has done this so I dont sound crazy when I ask my doctor if I can do it)
> 
> Can you take Hair Vitamins and Prenatals at the same time? My favorite prenatals (no, not pregnant or getting knocked up, lol just take em for health) have all the B vitamins I want, and my favorite hair pills have MSM and biotin and zinc, etc. that I like for my hair, skin and nails. Would that be too many vitamins? Cant you get sick from that? I wanted to know because both have a lot of repeats and if it would be safer to just get a B vitamin complex...


 
One of the things you have to take in consideration when doing this is the side effects from taking TOO MUCH of one vit.  Here is a website to determine toxicity levels of vitamins:  http://dietary-supplements.info.nih.gov/Health_Information/Health_Information.aspx

I also would like to suggest a better vitamin other than prenatals:

Rainbow Life Complete Nutritional System

This company also as other vits that may suite you best.  I have found these to be the best vits on the plant!  No fillers, just straight up good vits.

My personal thought is that you get better results if you take what you need instead of one hair nails and skin tablet.  In addition to a good multi, antioxident complex and Amino Acid complex.


----------



## 1QTPie (Aug 10, 2007)

prtybrwnis said:


> Vote yes or no regarding your success with Biotin then post your experience. I have been using biotin 5mg for almost a month and now I'm getting bad acne. Very hard pimples! I was told to drink plenty of water, which I have been doing. I drink about 51 ounces a day. I read in a post about using castor oil, but I want to get feedback from my peers. I'm trying to decide if I should continue the Biotin



Yes, it made my nails and hair grow like crazy, but I can't deal with what it does to my skin.


----------



## aloof one (Aug 10, 2007)

Keclee23 said:


> One of the things you have to take in consideration when doing this is the side effects from taking TOO MUCH of one vit.  Here is a website to determine toxicity levels of vitamins:  http://dietary-supplements.info.nih.gov/Health_Information/Health_Information.aspx
> 
> I also would like to suggest a better vitamin other than prenatals:
> 
> ...



omg thanks youre so helpful! I had no idea there were lists like that! 

i appreciate it!


----------



## vandidix (Aug 10, 2007)

Luvmylife said:


> Honestly...I couldn't take it long enough to tell. I broke out in huge painful thistles along my jawbone that wouldn't go away for anything!



ITA!  I took it consistently for about 1.5 weeks and started to break out something awful. And not just little bumps- the pimples were enormous and painful! I had to stop taking it.


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Aug 10, 2007)

al00fone said:


> omg thanks youre so helpful! I had no idea there were lists like that!
> 
> i appreciate it!


 
Anytime.


----------



## diamsdesiles (Aug 10, 2007)

I take Biotin since April and I feel like it works becaise my hair seems to grow a little bit faster and thicker, but I take other vits too.. So maybe it's the combination that gives this results...
The bad point is that it gave me skin issues... erplexed


----------



## Valerie (Aug 10, 2007)

I get good results plus I take a hair vitamin as well.


----------



## Iansan (Aug 10, 2007)

Biotin at 5mg works great for me.  I use it after I get trims for a few months for a growth spurt.   Anything more than 5 mg gives me nasty red bumps on my chest irrespective of how much water I drink and coupling it with another b vitamin.


----------



## Luvmylife (Aug 10, 2007)

vandidix said:


> ITA!  I took it consistently for about 1.5 weeks and started to break out something awful. And not just little bumps- the pimples were enormous and painful! I had to stop taking it.



I know, right? I don't think I've ever had a zit *throb* before!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Aug 10, 2007)

Well i just started using it last month so its to early to tell, but I also take other vitamins to. So i wanted know exactly how the  biotin itself would contribute.


----------



## Aussie (Aug 10, 2007)

Keclee23 said:


> I also wanted to add that Biotin without the amino acid methionine is nothing. Biotin doesn't work without it. So, if you are taking biotin only for hair growth without MSM or an Amino Acid supplement that contains methionine, you will not see any extra growth outside of the average hair growth.
> 
> Just an FYI


 

what is an Amino Acid Supplement?


----------



## SouthernTease (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been taking 2000mcg Biotin for 4 months...
last week I slacked up on my water intake
and I got this big ugly crazy zit...
You really have to stay on top of the
water intake and taking it with the B Vits.
I get about ½" of growth anyway, but it 
may have sped up since I'm past the 3 month mark.


----------



## meaganita (Aug 11, 2007)

Biotin worked for me when it was built into my HSN supp.  But taking it a la carte didn't do anything for me at all.  I got acne either way, regardless of water intake and b-vitamims.erplexed


----------



## cococutie007 (Aug 12, 2007)

january noir said:


> I take 5000mcg of Biotin along with a b-complex and other vits (I take lots of dietary supplements) and I am happy with what I see.
> 
> If you already have medium or thick hair you might not notice the benefits as much as someone with thinning hair*.* Biotin is recommended for people who are balding or have thinning hair.
> 
> *Another positive with Biotin is that it helps to metabolize fats and carbohydrates*.


 
This is the reason I initially started taking Biotin. I follow a low carb diet (usually) I didn't know people took it for hair growth. I had been taking it months before I found it on this forum. I also take b complex with it. I have always had acne here and there-my whole life-so I don't think biotin contributes, if anything I think it helps a little but maybe I'll conduct a little experiment and just use BT-no biotin and see if my skin improves. I'll try 1 month no biotin.


----------



## PapillionRouge (Aug 12, 2007)

Biotin broke me out something fierce....


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Aug 12, 2007)

Aussie said:


> what is an Amino Acid Supplement?


 
Amino Acids are basically the DNA of protein.  They are basically what make up proteins, as proteins are chains of amino acids.  They are what makes vitamins and minerals perform their jobs and work properly for the body.  

They are really the foundation for all vitamins and minerals, but are always overlooked.  Vitamins and minerals cannot function without amino acids.  If you are deficient in a vitamin or mineral, but most likely due to a lack of an amino acid.

There are 28 amino acidds that are combined to make various types of proteins.  Some of the 28 our body remanufacturers on its own, but some considered "essential aminos" have to be supplemented because our body cannot remanufacturer them.  The essential aminos are:

*Histidene*-plays an important role in the growth and repair of tissues.  

*Isoleucine*-needed for hemoglobin forming, stablizes blood sugar and energy levels.  

*Leucine*-essential for the healing of skin, bones and muscle tissues.

*Lysine*-is one of than main culprits to the formation of protein.  Lysine is necessary for the growth of bones during adolesence and helps maintain calcium balance as adults.  It helps with the building of antibodies, hormones and enzymes and also helps skin retain collagen levels.  If you find your skin lacking elasticity, then it's mainly because you are deficient in Lysine and none other.

*Methionine*-A very good source of sulfur (has more creditbility than MSM).  Helps breaks down fats.  Prevents brittle dry hair, helps detox the body of heavy metals and lead.

*Phenylalanine-*Promotes alertness.  This amino acid is what the chemcial drug dopamine mimics.  Alleviates PMS, high blood pressure, diabetes and anxiety attacks.  

*Threonine-*Important for the forming of collagen and helps maintain proper protein levels of the body.

*Tryptophan-*Is necessary for the production of vitamin B3.  Good for migraines.

*Valine*-Source of energy for the body. 

You can do a more extensive research on the internet by googling the above names or Amino Acids.

HTH


----------



## Proudpiscean (Aug 12, 2007)

Biotin 5mg successfully gave me strong nails --and big, hard zits on my face 
Wasn't worth it.....so I decreased the dosage drastically to 1mg and my face has cleared up.


----------



## prtybrwnis (Aug 12, 2007)

Same here with the BIG, HARD ZITS!  I have never had this in my life.  My HSN has Biotin in it so I'm just sticking with that.  I can't have my face looking like this.  It's not worth it


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Aug 12, 2007)

prtybrwnis said:


> Same here with the BIG, HARD ZITS! I have never had this in my life. My HSN has Biotin in it so I'm just sticking with that. I can't have my face looking like this. It's not worth it


 
One of the things that one must consider regarding Biotin is that it benefits actually alleviate acne, not cause acne.  Biotin increases fatty acid production and sweat glands in the body.  So, because of this Biotin will contribute to the over oil production of your facial pores.  So to counteract this you need to cleanse your skin more because of a oil build up from the Biotin.  You also may need to scale back on the facial moisturizers that you use.  Its also good to use a gentle face scrub everyday while taking biotin supplements to keep your pores clean and free of excess oil.

HTH


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Aug 12, 2007)

Also, here is some information regarding Sulfur which is what gets Biotin working..

http://www.thorne.com/altmedrev/.fulltext/7/1/22.pdf


----------



## january noir (Aug 13, 2007)

Keclee23 said:


> One of the things that one must consider regarding Biotin is that it benefits actually alleviate acne, not cause acne. Biotin increases fatty acid production and sweat glands in the body. So, because of this Biotin will contribute to the over oil production of your facial pores. So to counteract this you need to cleanse your skin more because of a oil build up from the Biotin. You also may need to scale back on the facial moisturizers that you use. Its also good to use a gentle face scrub everyday while taking biotin supplements to keep your pores clean and free of excess oil.
> 
> HTH


 
Great advice.  Thank you Keclee!


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Aug 14, 2007)

january noir said:


> Great advice. Thank you Keclee!


 
No problem


----------



## MJ (Aug 14, 2007)

Keclee23 said:


> Also, here is some information regarding Sulfur which is what gets Biotin working..
> 
> http://www.thorne.com/altmedrev/.fulltext/7/1/22.pdf




GREAT article .


----------



## Aussie (Aug 15, 2007)

Keclee23 said:


> One of the things that one must consider regarding Biotin is that it benefits actually alleviate acne, not cause acne. Biotin increases fatty acid production and sweat glands in the body. So, because of this Biotin will contribute to the over oil production of your facial pores. So to counteract this you need to cleanse your skin more because of a oil build up from the Biotin. You also may need to scale back on the facial moisturizers that you use. *Its also good to use a gentle face scrub everyday while taking biotin supplements to keep your pores clean and free of excess oil.*
> 
> HTH


 
I agree. I use St Ives Medicated Apricot Scrub faithfully everyday and night if im not too lazy. Been using it since the 12th grade. Hardly see pimples or blemishes on my face. Then moisturize my face with an oil free lotion concotion i made. lol im always in the lab(bathroom) working something up.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't sleep on Dr. Bronner's Castile Soap in liquid form. That's what I use on my face and it is wonderful. I use either the Pepperment formula or the Tea Tree. As a moisturizer, I use a little bit of Ambi for normal skin. My skin is flawless and glowing.


----------



## LaReyna756 (Aug 19, 2007)

hair_wit_favor said:


> I forgot to add, I read somewhere it's best to take biotin with another 'b' vitamin to avoid breakouts--I take the b-12 complex, so that's another reason I may have not experienced any breakouts...


 
MSM has the same effect for me. When I'm taking it along with the Biotin, I don't get breakouts. But don't let me run out of my MSM a couple of days before time for me to purchase more vits. If I'm taking the biotin by itself, I've gotten breakouts.

ETA I know it isn't always best to add something to your regimen to combat the side effects of something else, but both of these products are good for overall health, and the hair, skin, and nails.


----------



## cg92 (Aug 20, 2007)

I take a normal dosage of Biotin 300 mcg once a day and have experienced no side effects. I have seen some people taking extremely high dosages and I don't know how many times a day they are taking it but maybe that could contribute to your side effects like acne. I also take the GNC which do not contain preservatives, articial colors, artificial flavors, glueten, wheat, dairy, yeast etc...


----------



## growinstrong (Aug 20, 2007)

My hair used to be really fine/thin, but since taking the biotin (5mg) my hair is getting thicker and thicker


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Aug 20, 2007)

I think that i had success with Biotin. Unfortunately, I had to give it up because it was causing hair to grow in places that I did not want hair to grow. I have been waxing my face for years and I usually get it done about once a month. When taking the Biotin, I looked like I needed to wax every week.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Sep 5, 2007)

In regards to Biotin, I used to take HSN a few years back (popping as many as 3 nightly, forgot the dosage though) and a few weeks back I was taking Biotin 600 mcg and now I'm taking Biotin 1200mcg with 500mg of MSM included. My question is, is this enough of MSM in proportion to Biotin or should I be taking an extra supplement? I'm also taking a Multi-Vit and B-Complex/Vitamin C Multi Vit, but how much Vitamin B should I take to counteract the acne problems?

Have a big hard and PAINFUL zit on my jawbone, hurt so bad I had to put ICE on it just to numb it. Even my mom felt bad, this bites...


----------



## cg92 (Sep 6, 2007)

I have used Biotin off and on in the past and wasn't sure if it was doing anything. Someone told me it made your hair grow then I learned what is really does is make your hair stronger/thicker. I started using it again this summer and now that I know what it does can tell you it works. I don't take a high dosage only 300mcg and have never experienced side effects like acne. I also by the GNC vegetarian brand which has less extra stuff added to it. I almost forgot how fabulous my nails look when I take it.


----------



## xquizit01 (Sep 6, 2007)

No success, just lots of acne. 
Biotin made the baby fine hairs on my face grow instead of the hair on my head; which I believe is what led to the acne that popped up in areas of my face that I've never had acne before.
I started taking Target prenatals (no biotin) as a multi-vitamin and 5000 mgs of pantothenic acid/B-5 a day to take care of my oily skin and breakouts.  Not sure if I've received any extra hair growth from taking B-5, but I was more interested in what it could do for my skin.  Pantothenic acid really works for breakouts and oily skin, but I've noticed that if I skip a day or two, my skin is back to being oily again.  I don't get nearly as much breakouts that I use to get before.  
I would highly recommend pantothenic acid/B-5 a day if you are suffering with acne.  I prefer the GNC brand to the Vitamin Shoppe brand and Nature somthing (I can't remember the full name), because I got little bursts of energy with GNC that I didn't get with the rest.  Hope this helps!


----------



## dillard (Sep 6, 2007)

hair_wit_favor said:


> I forgot to add, I read somewhere it's best to take biotin with another 'b' vitamin to avoid breakouts--I take the b-12 complex, so that's another reason I may have not experienced any breakouts...



i also take biotin (5mg) with other B50 complex. I drink about 68oz of water daily. I haven't gotten any breakouts and I do think it has contributed to my hair being thicker. I can hardly see my scalp. Also my nails are harder.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 6, 2007)

i vote yes...

especially on my chin...

TMI......

lol


----------



## Avaya (Sep 11, 2007)

awesomely_nappy said:


> i vote yes...
> 
> especially on my chin...
> 
> ...


----------



## blueabyss333 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, but it broke my face out something harsh.  I rarely get pimples and at the time it looked like I had a rash on the side of my face.  I tried taking B complex vitamin and that still gave me pimples and I'm the type to drink a lot of water.


----------



## Imani (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes. i feel it made my hair thicker and helped it grow in places where it wasn't growing much before like around my edges. I take a small dosage (don't have the bottle with me but i believe its 1mg- it is an orange flavored lozenge by Solary (sp)).  i don't think it helped with SPEED of growth though. i saw that more so with taking a good multi vitamin and eating better. 

it also does not cause me to have acne.  the one thing that made my acne just out of control was MSM.  i have slightly oily skin and that stuff just made me feel greasy and break out on my face, chest, and back no matter how much water i drank.


----------



## chellero (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been taking biotin for a couple of weeks now and have had no break outs.  I started taking MSM a few weeks before that, and my multi vitamin has a b vits in it, so I think that helps.  I've been drinking lots of water with it and I started using a scrub on my face every other day to help with oiliness.  I already had oily skin, but the biotin made it worse.  I also added a toner that I use about half way through the day.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been using biotin with msm and a 100mg b-complex vitamin and other proteins as well for about 3 weeks. I had about 2 tiny zits pop out in this whole time but they're so small, you can bearly see them. I cranked up my water intake to keep them from full flare and they seem to be disappearing now, thank goodness!


----------



## Avyn (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so glad this question was posted.  I JUST bought biotin yesterday and was about to start taking it.  I have the 1,000mcg (=1mg) tablets.  I will start by taking 1 each day and will proceed with caution.  So just to make sure I have this right, I should take it in low doses, with lots of water, and B vits.?  I will try this and see what I get.

I wonder if the breakouts are a result of the biotin working to help the body get rid of toxins.  I wonder if I did a major cleanse before I started taking them if there would be different results as far as the acne goes.  It would probably help the body absorb the biotin quicker too.


----------



## Blkprincess (Jan 3, 2008)

I've never had any breakout or other probs with biotin....did help my hair and nails....if any of you ladies need to stock up on it, Puritan's Pride is having their buy 2 get 3 free sale  I'm definitely going to stock up on my vits for the new year.


----------



## prettypuff1 (Jan 4, 2008)

I had success..... and i also paid the price for that success by turning into leatherface... I couldnt understand why something so good turned out to be my undoing... I was hitting my mark with water but i still looked like i was tanning my skin for a leather jacket...It got to the point where i was washing my face with foot scrub to ease up the dryness... I cut that out after it got to that point and it is been much better..


----------



## tinkat (Jan 4, 2008)

No, but my face broke out..i got acne


----------



## shtow (Jan 4, 2008)

Yea, I got success breaking out. My hair is going to grow regardless. Not worth it IMO.


----------



## Tootuff (Jan 4, 2008)

I use Biotin, MSM and Flaxseed Oil and I have had great success but I am not sure about using it alone.


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 4, 2008)

Biotin is good for making your hair stronger, and increasing your metabolism.  I haven't taken it in a while.  I haven't taken anything for a while. I have to get back on the bandwagon.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jan 4, 2008)

I tried taking it for about 6 weeks (I figured that would be enough time to really evaluate it's effectiveness) but I didn't notice anything different. I didn't break out (I drink tons of water so that may be why I didn't) and I didn't notice any increased growth, thickness or shine. So I stopped taking it.


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Jan 4, 2008)

It broke me out.........I had to give it up.


----------



## HoneyA (Jan 4, 2008)

It seems to be working for me. I take HSN and the main ingredient is Biotin. I also take B-100 vits. I haven't  had any acne.


----------



## localhost (Jan 4, 2008)

Keclee23 said:


> My vote was yes.
> 
> I take 5g as well and I haven't had any problems.  I don't increase my water inake because of the biotin either.



What she said.  In fact, my skin has cleared up and my nails are gawgeous!


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Jan 7, 2008)

I voted Yes. 
It did really work and my hair grew like weed; ALL OVER.
I stopped using it because I was starting to get more and longer hairs on my arms, legs, and sideburns lol... clearly not the effect I wanted


----------



## delitefulmane (Jan 8, 2008)

I voted NO...well maybe!! It worked for my nails...they were longer than they had ever been in my life but I couldn't really tell if my hair actually grew any!! I eventually stopped taking it because it had me looking like an "oatmeal cookie" too!! It have NEVER HAD BAD SKIN IN MY LIFE!!!


----------



## cmw45 (Jan 9, 2008)

msjones said:


> Hey. My boyfriend had actually been taking Biotin, but he too started getting pimples. *He's 23 and has NEVER had bad skin ever before.* So, he switched to a Mega Hair vitamin, which has biotin AND other nutrients, which I think evens everything out.


 
This was me. I have always had really clear skin...no matter what I did, even on my period not washing my face...but that biotin made me incredibly rashy. I stopped and the rashes went away. I did it for a couple of weeks and didn't see and boost in growth.

ETA: It did help my nails and hair in other places. However, I've found that increasing my protein intake has a greater impact than the biotin on my hair.


----------



## MISSYMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Ladies you must take biotin with a B Complex, I must repeat you will have great results with biotin without breakouts only if you take with a B cmplex
try taking it with B complex by Naturade and you will get beautiful long growing and thick hair.  I repeat again you must take a B complex with biotin to combat the pimples breakouts.  Try it with 10mg. of Freda Biotin and watch your hair grow and grow and grow.  God Bless you all, and happy hair growing.


----------



## Kurlee (Jan 9, 2008)

MISSYMA said:


> Ladies you must take biotin with a B Complex, I must repeat you will have great results with biotin without breakouts only if you take with a B cmplex
> try taking it with B complex by Naturade and you will get beautiful long growing and thick hair. I repeat again you must take a B complex with biotin to combat the pimples breakouts. Try it with 10mg. of Freda Biotin and watch your hair grow and grow and grow. God Bless you all, and happy hair growing.


be careful with b-complex it made me BLOAT!


----------



## shtow (Jan 9, 2008)

MISSYMA said:


> Ladies you must take biotin with a B Complex, I must repeat you will have great results with biotin without breakouts only if you take with a B cmplex
> try taking it with B complex by Naturade and you will get beautiful long growing and thick hair.  I repeat again you must take a B complex with biotin to combat the pimples breakouts.  Try it with 10mg. of Freda Biotin and watch your hair grow and grow and grow.  God Bless you all, and happy hair growing.



I did this and I still broke out.


----------



## Shaniquah (Jan 10, 2008)

*I started using a smaller dose at first - 300mcg. It made my nails really long and strong and I believe it helped my hair grow (along with other things I was doing at the time) but it seemed like it stopped working, even though I was consistent. Anyway, I did have really bad acne so I had to stop (long hair as opposed to clear skin, wasn't much of a toss up) Maybe you can limit your intake until your skin clears up, say take a pill every other day or every two days. Maybe that would help. (Chile, that Biotin can be a beast!!!)*


----------



## FineChyna (Jan 10, 2008)

i was taking an extra biotin supplement along with my HSN vitamins and after awhile my face started breaking out badly even when i did up my water intake. i got nice hair results but what it was doing to my face wasn't too pretty.


----------



## ILYandY (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey ladies I know everyone has their way of using a product and results differ, however I would like to share some my thoughts with you ladies about my experience with biotin.

The first time I use biotin I broke out and I stop using it. After I did more research on biotin I realized that I was using it wrong because biotin in a water soluble vitamin it only makes sense to drink adequate amounts of water with b complex for balanced absorption. 

Also because biotin is water soluble a will exit the body not only through urine/waste but it will exit the body through the SKIN. Thats what made me Cleanse my System of the bad oils before I started taking it, because biotin will push all oils out the body through the skin which will cause the breakouts.( just think about the foods you eat that have biotin in it you don't breakout because the biotin is balanced, other vitamins/minerals are present)

Not only that but like a poster before said to use biotin and b complex together, because for every vitamin you take theres another vitamin or mineral needed for the BALANCE ASORPTION. (For an example when you take calcium most likley you will need vitamin D or sun as well as magnesium)

Biotin plays a key roll in hair care internally and b complex has more important vitamins, minerals and amino acids such as panthotheic acid,l- methothine, l cysteine and l- tyrosine all play rolls in hair growth and care.

Good luck and happy growing be patient when looking for results vitamins will go to the most important part of the body first before your hair, skin and nails.


----------



## noemi (Jan 29, 2008)

I've taken biotin, b50, flax, and a multi consistently for going on 3 months and I have seen progress, however, I have been playing with the dosage to see how much I can stand and what is my threshold.  My nails are stronger and growing fast as well.  I've only has 3 pimples in 3 months, so not too bad of a breakout.


----------



## Halimah (Jan 29, 2008)

Keclee23 said:


> One of the things that one must consider regarding Biotin is that it benefits actually alleviate acne, not cause acne. Biotin increases fatty acid production and sweat glands in the body. So, because of this Biotin will contribute to the over oil production of your facial pores. So to counteract this you need to cleanse your skin more because of a oil build up from the Biotin. You also may need to scale back on the facial moisturizers that you use. Its also good to use a gentle face scrub everyday while taking biotin supplements to keep your pores clean and free of excess oil.
> 
> HTH


ITA 
I take biotin 1000mcg a sista here told me to start w/a low dosage I also take it w/B-complex and I always drink alooooooooooooooooot of water but I have to anyway b/c I am nursing my son. But one major major thing I do is wah my face 2x a day w/the whole line of clean&clear and I havnt seen any break outs as well


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't know if this will help anyone, but have you tried taking your Biotin and B-complex at night? I have been taking 5000 mcg since Jan 1st of this year, one pill per night (Puritan Pride brand) with a B-50 complex pill. 

No breakouts whatsoever. I have never had bad skin but since taking it my skin is really blemish free! I also take about 3000 mcg of MSM each night before bed, mixed with my protein shake. 

I don't really know what result I'm getting from Biotin, it's hard to judge until you have been taking a vitamin for a decent amount of time, which in my opinion is at least 2 months. I think a lot of people expect results after just a few weeks and give up way too soon, however if a vitamin is causing you severe breakouts, I don't blame you. My evening primrose oil broke me out into a rash all over my arms after taking it for 1 week, I haven't taken it since...

Sorry to hear that so many of you are breaking out!


----------



## Rae1234 (Jan 30, 2008)

i started with 500mg of biotin,and silica.

i thought this was way tooo much and i read u have to take biotin with b-complex to work ( got one hard pimple) 

so i added flax oil and b-complex 50mg  (returned the biotin)  and still have the silica (dont take it much)

no break outs yet! (crossing fingers) i just started 2weeks going so we will see what happens.....im gonna go see my doctor tomorrow and run this pass her ( always consult your doctor!)


----------



## growth2come (Feb 3, 2008)

one BIG painful pimple on my chin was good enough a reason for me to stop....I just bought a b100, nourishair which I had imported from the US through my sister as GNC in the UK dont do it. Thats working alright...so I will stick to that until it all runs out


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 3, 2008)

MissNorway said:


> I voted Yes.
> It did really work and my hair grew like weed; ALL OVER.
> I stopped using it because I was starting to get more and longer hairs on my arms, legs, and sideburns lol... clearly not the effect I wanted



Which brand did you use? I'm still trying to find a great brand.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 3, 2008)

you know what....all those responses are making me rethink taking that biotin....I already have strong nails....I don't use anything on my nails an they grow fast and very strong....the tips are white.....like a natural french manicure 

But if I'm gonna break out so bad then I will leave it be....as we say in the caribbean "ah ent able wid dat"


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 3, 2008)

Val said:


> you know what....all those responses are making me rethink taking that biotin....I already have strong nails....I don't use anything on my nails an they grow fast and very strong....the tips are white.....like a natural french manicure
> 
> But if I'm gonna break out so bad then I will leave it be....as we say in the caribbean "ah ent able wid dat"



Which brand are you taking?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Feb 3, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Which brand are you taking?


I'm not taking anything


----------



## cclark1 (Feb 3, 2008)

No success to report here


----------



## Caramela (Mar 14, 2008)

I got good growth with biotin, and no acne. But thankfully I am not acne-prone. I think if you already have a predisposition to acne then Biotin will just worsen that.


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (Mar 14, 2008)

*Yes with nails
Not sure about hair
Causes too many pimples especially if I slack on the water.*


----------



## Platinum (Mar 15, 2008)

I started taking "Vitamin Shoppe" brand Biotin about 6 weeks ago. I haven't had a problem with acne but then again, I'm only taking 1mg and I take it with other vits.


----------



## Aussie (Mar 15, 2008)

not sure.... honestly i take it wen i remember but i do think a pimple popped out here and there. wen frenz see my hair they dont believe its mine and ask me wat am i doin... i honestly dont even kno becuz i am a product junkie so i cant say wat is actually helpin me hair. im jus glad its growin to lengths i have never seen b4 in my life and im focusin more on thickness and edges. will start the cayenne pepper/sun flower oil asap


----------



## cocochanty (Mar 15, 2008)

I know I did. The only downside is my edges grow faster than the rest of my head. And I dont want to relax yet


----------



## nodisrespect (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm currently taking Biotin and it's not affecting my face at all. But I'm also not entirely sure it's having any effect on my hair either. I'm taking the walmart brand, 2000 in the morning and 2000 at night


----------



## MD_Lady (Apr 19, 2008)

I’ve been taking GNC’s Hair, Skin, & Nails Formula (3000 mcgs of Biotin; 1000% of the RDA) for about a month and a half and haven’t had any problems yet. It's a little too soon to comment on success...


----------



## MonPetite (Apr 19, 2008)

For those who consistntly get breakouts using it as I did, I found using it topically allowed me to enjoy most of the benefits without the breakouts. 

I have details in my biotin review, in my Drugstore fotki album.


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (Jun 1, 2008)

I started taking Nature's Bounty Biotin 300mg every other day and I got 3/4 of an inch of new growth in 5 weeks.  I have to agree though, it causes horrible acne problems.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 14, 2008)

I broke out from B complex.

Not worth it......


----------



## CokoQt (Jun 14, 2008)

I had just started taking biotin last week, but my scalp started itching like crazy only after a few days so I stopped. I may try finding a multivitamin with biotin in it since I can't seem to take it alone.


----------



## asubeauty (Jun 15, 2008)

I voted no because when I started taking it, I broke out like crazy and my skin started looking really dry and kind of itchy, so I couldn't stick with it long enough to see any results.


----------



## LadyEuphoria007 (Jun 15, 2008)

Man I'm so glad I read this post and all the comments about the acne.  I'm breaking out really bad which is a first for me...I"m letting this one go.


----------



## The Princess (Aug 24, 2008)

Like other have mention you have to take Biotin w/other B vits to balance it out. I take a lil over 5000mcg and I don't have any breakouts. ( I will also add that I take Proactive too, that might be the reason, I had a real bad breakout 2 years ago and stuck with Proactive since then-good stuff) I also take Flaxseed Oil, Ultra Mega for women, Hair, Skin, Nail vit, and garlic pill. I also work out-which make me drink plenty of water. 

I can't say for sure the Botin has help my thickness, cause I do alot of co washing, and talk other vits. But I do know Biotin is the Hair Vit for Hair.  HTH


----------



## HONEYVIBE (Sep 8, 2008)

I have had many beneficial results :
* thicker hair
* long nails (i keep them low)
* my skin is glowing

I've been taking them for a bout 2 months now
but i have the worst breakouts ever. I drink water like crazy and I get pimple in places i never had, not cool. I want to finish each bottle before i stop taking them though.


----------



## HONEYVIBE (Sep 8, 2008)

Luvmylife said:


> I know, right? I don't think I've ever had a zit *throb* before!


 

I know the Sh%% hurts like crazy


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 8, 2008)

Caramela said:


> I got good growth with biotin, and no acne. But thankfully I am not acne-prone. I think if you already have a predisposition to acne then Biotin will just worsen that.


 

Me too!!!, I have be taking Biotin for almost 2 months, and I have no problems at all with acne!! Thank God! My hair is much thicker, I'm not sure on the length, cause I'm 6wks. post relaxer, but I have a TON of NG.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 8, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Me too!!!, I have be taking Biotin for almost 2 months, and I have no problems at all with acne!! Thank God! My hair is much thicker, I'm not sure on the length, cause I'm 6wks. post relaxer, but I have a TON of NG.


 
Me neither. I've never had acne though, so I'm not sure.  I'm not sure if my hair is really growing faster because of Biotin, so I'll just say yes. I've been transitioning!


----------



## 2themax (Oct 7, 2008)

MsAngie said:


> I have been using biotin, and I think I have gotten good results. Well, it may be a combination of the vitamins I take(particularly biotin) and the way that I take care of it. My face really doesn't break out, fortunately. Like you, I drink a lot of water. I think the key to taking biotin is to not take it by itself, and to play with your dosage. I don't think that it is good to start taking it in a large dose without seeing how your body--especially your face--will react to it. HTH!!



Although my face does break out as a result of taking the Biotin, because I drink plenty of water (80+ ounces/day), the bumps are barely noticeable.  In fact, I'm the only one who notices them.  I concur with MsAngie in not taking Biotin by itself and playing with the dosage.  Sometimes I take 5000 mcg and seldom 10,000 mcg - increasing the water with the Biotin dosage.  Also, my nails tend to grow in spurts, at first they become very brittle and break off and then out of nowhere, they begin to grow super fast and hard - who knows?


----------



## Lyoness (Oct 7, 2008)

I voted no.... I didn't have success, but the biotin did... it sucessfully gave me these mammoth spots and hair in places I didn't want hair! I'm stuck with 2 bottles cos I bought it on offer thinking it was going to work miracles.. *sigh* can't win em all ..


----------



## titan (Oct 7, 2008)

I only used it for 2 months, and I know that is not enough time to see any results, but I didn't see any immediate results ,so I become discouraged and stopped taking the supplements.


----------



## Paradox (Oct 9, 2008)

titan said:


> I only used it for 2 months, and I know that is not enough time to see any results, but I didn't see any immediate results ,so I become discouraged and stopped taking the supplements.


Did you take it with MSM? and did you eat enough protein also?


----------



## Mimi22 (Nov 6, 2008)

BUMPING for more replies....


----------



## HappyHairDreams (Nov 6, 2008)

MCrzyGr said:


> I recieved great results with biotin, but horrible acne. I still haven't completely recovered, but I stopped using it to get my skin back under control. Now I'm taking Futurbiotics Hair, Skin, and Nails vitamins and so far no problems.


 
Same as above for me. Really good healthy growth but horrible acne I'm still recovering from. I had to stop taking it.


----------



## bamachic08 (Nov 6, 2008)

yes i take biotin 5,ooo each day and i seem to have a liitle growth....however each day a new pimple pop up...i dont know it could be the oils ive been using too.but i think it works when u take u drink tons of water.


----------



## PreciousPearl (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't take it long enough to determine if I received any growth benefits or not. I starting getting bad acne and had to discontinue. BTW, I was taking it with the other vitamins mentioned and drinking lots of water.


----------



## Encore (Nov 6, 2008)

i was very successful with , but compared to Mega Tek it was nothing.... Biotin broke me out so bad ...i had cystic pimples, white head and little bumps i threw that sh*t in the trash and had to do some serious things to get my skin back to to normal


----------



## Prose Princess (Nov 6, 2008)

It's weird, everybody else started breaking out with too much Biotin, I broke out with too much MSM!  I was up to 4000 mg a day of MSM and was about to up it to 6000 when I noticed two dry, brown patches on each side of my forehead and the pores on my cheeks turned bright red.  I stopped taking it altogether and my skin has since cleared up!  Biotin never gave me a problem though.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Nov 6, 2008)

yup yup...great growth...


----------



## stephshe (Nov 7, 2008)

I didn't even know biotin caused breakouts, I never had a problem. with it. I'm not really sure if I had growth from it because I am doing MT too.


----------



## watchmegrow (Nov 7, 2008)

Biotin is the bomb for me. Been taking it for 3 months. It is clearing my skin. I notice a difference in my new growth also. I cannot go any longer than 6 weeks before getting a relaxer. I'm kind of new to this so hopefully I can learn how to keep my new growth moisturized so that I can stretch my relaxer.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 7, 2008)

OK, this is freaking me out!
I've just got a bottle of Biotin to take with MSM and a Hair, Skin and Nails Supplement.  I haven't started it yet, but I think I've gotta think about this.
I don't do water (I know, thats bad), and the last thing I want is another episode of acne... a revival of the teen years .  My skin is the clearest its ever been now.


----------



## watchmegrow (Nov 7, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> OK, this is freaking me out!
> I've just got a bottle of Biotin to take with MSM and a Hair, Skin and Nails Supplement. I haven't started it yet, but I think I've gotta think about this.
> I don't do water (I know, thats bad), and the last thing I want is another episode of acne... a revival of the teen years . My skin is the clearest its ever been now.


 Yes, you have to do water. I used to go without drinking water for at least a week. I heard about people breaking out from biotin unless you drink plenty water. So, I want my hair back so bad that I drink at least 60 oz a day. No problems for me.


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 7, 2008)

I had extra growth but stopped because of breakouts.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Nov 7, 2008)

No success, I am  breaking  out on my jaw lines , I did not know what was going on  . thanks


----------



## mariofmagdal (Nov 8, 2008)

I just added 5mg of Biotin to my supplements today. Hopefully I will not have any problems.  I started because I want the energy....


----------



## AshMoBev (Nov 9, 2008)

Definitely a yes for me. I take 5000mg/day. No breakouts at all.


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 23, 2008)

I used to take biotin. I had no problems with it but I stopped. I eat a lot of almonds everyday which contains natural amounts of biotin. While I already have a lot of eye lashes, I can say that I have seen a growth spurt of even more eye lashes since I have been snacking on almonds. So I can only imagine what eating almonds is doing for my hair. 

Best,
Almond (no pun) Eyes


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes. Pics in fotki. For those that had horrible breakouts, did you cut the dosage in half? I only took 1000 mcgs a day but when I tried to up the dosage, I got the zits like crazy. Vitamin C is the vitamin you should take to avoid the zits with Biotin. Some can take a B complex vitamin and that works as well.

Biotin does wonders for the hair and nails. My nails grow naturally long anyway, so that part was annoying to me. NG is NEVER annoying! LOL


----------



## Oasis (Jan 16, 2009)

Success with making my face look a hot pimply mess? Yes.

I didn't stick with it long enough to see hair results.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Jan 17, 2009)

I would also like to add that for some of you that are getting the breakouts, what dosages are you using? If you are still breaking out, you should consider cutting it in half. I see some of you are taking like 5mg. 5mg=5000 mcg (I broke out at 4000 mcg)
I'm currently taking 1000-2000mcg and no breakouts.

Biotin did wonders for me.


----------



## Nayeli (Oct 3, 2009)

I most certainly did. 5000 mcg's of Biotin was one of the best things to EVER happen to my hair. No side effects to speak of.


----------



## beans4reezy (Oct 3, 2009)

I have been using it Biotin for a year and the jury is still out. Maybe I need to bump up the mcg's...I am only at 1800 right now...my highest has been in the 2000's.


----------



## Letta (Oct 3, 2009)

I go 2 a science school in Philly and the few black girls that go  swear by it.  I'm not sure how many mgs or the brand but I will ask them.  They thoroughly researched it and like looked at every single ingredient so I'm atleast hoping that made a difference or u should beware of these future Physician assistants 

I will say that the brand does matter.  Biotin isnt just biotin.  Like other medications its as much about the active ingredients as it is about the inactive ingredients.  So one brand may work for someone or like *in the case of Oasis* cause a pimply mess *btw Oasis im sorry that, that happened 2 u*  

I remember I was on a medication from Walmart and it was fine and when I changed to CVS b/c I went back 2 college I had horrible side effects even though it was the same rx.  The problem was *what I found out after talking to the pharmacist* was that the manufacturers for Walmart and CVS were different so I had a bad reaction to one of the fillers that they added.  So they literally had to specially order the Walmart version for me.  This could possibly be one of the issues that people are having.

Another issue may be that you are having an adverse reaction with that and any other medication you are on.  I had to stop taking my multivitamin for that very reason.  It wouldnt hurt to talk with a doctor about which brand may help (or evn see a dermatologist.....they would prob. kno better).  It could be that maybe the brand you used is reacting badly with lets say the One-A-Day Women's multivitamin you take every morning.

BTW I'm no expert in any way I'm just a science/health nerd/geek


----------



## [email protected]@ (Oct 3, 2009)

It works for me (5mg). But it works even better in conjunction with my multivite from vitamin world...


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Oct 4, 2009)

keyawarren said:


> It works for me (5mg). But it works even *better in conjunction with my multivite from vitamin world*...


 
I agree with this.  I also take 5 with my 1 A Day Womens and no breakouts.  as a matter of fact my skin is fantastic.


----------



## msMicaela (Oct 5, 2009)

ive been taking 5000mg to 10000mg for the past three months--- thickness in my natural hair is is crazyyyyy ridiculous.  did cause breakouts


----------



## simone103 (Oct 5, 2009)

I had to stop taking this high potency biotin (5 mg) that I bought from Walgreens. The positive side to taking it was that it made my hair thicker and my eyelashes longer, but it also made my hair shed a lot more than usual and also gave me acne which is not something I'm used to. Unfortunately, the negative side effects outweighed the positive side effects for me. I thought about taking a lower dosage, but with the bad acne flare up that I got I am kind of scared to even mess with biotin again. I have been off of biotin for a week now and my skin is already starting to clear up and return to its normal state.


----------



## maxineshaw (Oct 5, 2009)

Nope.  It gave me horrible breakouts.  Once I stopped using it the breakouts went away.  So not worth it.


----------



## poookie (Oct 5, 2009)

i have amazing results with biotin.  i've been taking it regularly for quite some time, and i've noticed that my eyelashes, which were always short and super curly, have elongated, & aren't so sparse.  i started out at 1,000 MG per day, and have since bumped up to 5,000.

i had breakouts the first week, but then my body adjusted, and since then, my skin has never looked better.  the only facial disruption i get now is that 1 random bump i get due to that time of the month.

you've got to remain consistent with taking it, so your body can get used to the amount.  breakouts are a sign that your body is adjusting to the changes in biotin levels and once everything evens out, your breakouts will stop.


----------



## Dominican09 (Oct 6, 2009)

Have anybody gained weight from using biotin?


----------



## BGT (Oct 6, 2009)

I was taking biotin earlier in the year, the individual 1000 mcg pills you take 5 times a day. My hair was shedding so I stopped taking it. Then two months ago, I switched to the 5000 mcg capsule, and I've had no problems at all. My hair is growing fast, no weight gain, no shedding, no acne other than the pimples I get before my period. This is a keeper for me


----------



## Beekay305 (Dec 16, 2009)

My nails grew REALLY fast, but I had the worst gas! It just wouldn't stop! I can laugh now, not then though.


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Dec 16, 2009)

I honestly didn't use it long enough to see results. Or maybe I did. I don't know, but I pretty much finished a decent size bottle and didn't see any type of improvement.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes. I get faster, thicker growth - hair and nails.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 17, 2009)

I took biotin back in 2007. Wost breakouts ever. So I stopped.


----------



## makeupgirl (Dec 17, 2009)

I had breakouts with them but since I have PCOS I never new if it was from that or the biotin.  But if I take them with a multi-vitamin then I have no breakouts.  To be on the safe side I use a anti acne cleanser.  But my hair grows an inch when I use it.


----------



## mswright00 (Dec 18, 2009)

Not really, but I will give it another try


----------



## baddison (Dec 21, 2009)

I voted YES.

I used Nioxin Recharging hair vitamins for 90days STRAIGHT!! I added 2caplets of VitaminShoppe 300mcg Biotin with it. I did not skip even one day! I started on Sept 13, and ended on Dec. 13th. Here are the results of Nioxin & biotin for 90 days:


----------



## Tif392002 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have got good results from Biotin, i been taking it about 4 months now.. I notice my hair is stronger and my nail grow fast and thick as well, so i take that as a good sign,.. but u will experience breakouts from it, i just drink alot of water and take it with a vitamin c tablet, no breakouts for me.


----------



## teacherjess (Dec 21, 2009)

I gained good length, but mostly its been noticeably thicker. I didn't notice it until I started taking biotin w/ MSM and other HSN vitamins....or maybe it was a combo of the vitamins plus DCing, low- mani styling, and actually consciously caring for my hair. I got breakouts during that monthly time, but thats normal for me. I try to drink more water. Getting a good skin care reggie helped that, tho. Clinique has a good acne line


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 21, 2009)

soo many vitamins so little time is there like a beginners vitamin i could take with everything in it???


----------



## Foufie (Dec 21, 2009)

yes but it does cause acne without any other vits to balance out. I notice when I take my multi, msm and biotin i don't have breakouts...


----------



## Tyra (Dec 21, 2009)

I have success with Biotin.
It's a keeper. 
I get 3,000mg in the hsn vitamin I take, and I take two 5,000mg capsules daily.

That's a total of 13,000mg daily. I see the results almost immediately in my nails and skin. My hair is stronger and it sheds less than normal. The length usually comes about couple of months after I get back on a biotin stretch.


----------



## teysmith (Dec 21, 2009)

I would like to try this but I i dont think I ever will
All the talk about acne and such scurrs the heck out of me..
I would honestly rather be bald than have bad acne..


----------



## tomnikids3 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have seem growth with my hair from biotin as well but no acne breakouts at all.  The picture below was taken in late November approximately 10 after my main screen picture.   I have been taking 5000mg per day everyday.


----------



## julzinha (Feb 27, 2010)

Taking biotin an a super b complex is the only thing that prevent and gets rid of the bumps as well as a lot of water intake.


----------



## SOserious (Feb 27, 2010)

I didn't have that much success, but i hear you have to take it for a month or two to get it in your system. Hope this helps


----------



## 2themax (Feb 27, 2010)

julieangel09 said:


> Taking biotin an a super b complex is the only thing that prevent and gets rid of the bumps as well as a lot of water intake.


 
Julie is right.  I take both biotin and super b-complex and drink at least 64 oz of water every day.  During my first month of taking biotin, I had gotten a couple of zits, but I didn't stop taking it.  I just kept drinking more water.  It's been months later and I no longer have any bumps at all.

Also my hair has gotten a lot thicker.  Since I'm also taking MSM that may have something to do with this also.  I heard that it is best to take b-complex with biotin to stabilize the biotin.


----------



## KrystalClear (Feb 27, 2010)

I have not noticed anything. It hasn't been 3 months yet though, after that I will have a good time span to say if it has helped.


----------



## tri3nity (Feb 27, 2010)

Ive been experiencing great growth with biotin ...I take it with my multi and super b complex in the mornings and no breakouts ...I've been using it since maybe November of 09'


----------



## blackpearl81 (Aug 25, 2010)

YES! I take biotin and super B complex (to prevent breakouts---read that somewhere in one of these threads) and have not had a problem with breakouts at all. I've noticed significant growth using this method, usually about 1/2-1inch in about four weeks. I also rotate my use of biotin----on for four weeks and off for four weeks, don't know why but I remember reading a thread recommending it...


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Aug 25, 2010)

I take Biotin with  a Super B Compllex and have not had any break outs. I also take GNC HSN. Altogether 8000 mcg of Biotin with no breakouts. My hair is so thick, soft and I alwasy seem to have new growth.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Aug 25, 2010)

Tyra we have almost the same vitamin regimen. You have me wanting to try taking two 5000 mcg  of biotin a day. I'm going to try this and hope i dont break out. Ive been taking vits since February 2010. I need APL by Dec!


----------



## arosieworld (Aug 26, 2010)

Just a note the figures for biotin people have posted should read mcg not mg. Example GNC vitamins have 1200 mcg's of biotin which is equal to 1.2 mg. If you are taking 1000's of mg's of biotin that would be a lot.  

I think the HSN ones are 2500 mcg (2.5 mg) and vitamin worlds are 3000 mcg (3 mg)


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Aug 26, 2010)

I take 4000 mcg units of biotin daily with no breakouts. I am sure it is contributing to the growth of my hair. I just look at my nails and see how much they grow with biotin amazing~


----------



## Bnster (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes putting more hairs on my chin.


----------



## candid1 (Aug 31, 2010)

i took biotin for about a month...i noticed my nails grew and my grew about an inch that month..but it grows a little over half and inch anyways...im just super lazy when it comes  to takin pills


----------



## SLOGRO (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been taking biotin for about 2 months my nail are super strong. I mean usually they r strong but i think I bumped them 50 times hard over these 2 months and and they have yet to break this includes my toes nails. my hair is thicker and I do believe it's growin. No solid proof of this but nails are really fab....


----------



## soonergirl (Aug 31, 2010)

Im taking andrew lessmans hair skin and nails which has 3,600 mcg's of biotin in it plus I pop an additional 10,000 mcg's.No problems.


----------



## Misseyl (Sep 7, 2010)

I took Biotin for a couple of days and starting getting terrible headaches, so I stopped.


----------



## makeupgirl (Sep 24, 2010)

I started in the beginning of the month taking the HSN with Lutein & MSM (it's combined altogether in the vitamin) and already my nails are growing back (I cut them down 2 weeks ago) and my hair is thicker.  My mom told me this morning that my hair was growing. I can actually begin to see it myself.  I need to start measuring my length.  I've also experienced no breakouts.  I normally get them around my cycle anyway and I have PCOS but I haven't seen it on a reg basis.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 24, 2010)

I think I got good growth but, stopped because it just wasn't worth the breakouts and having to try to clear my complexion (which I'm working on now).


----------



## iri9109 (Sep 25, 2010)

i took them on for a few weeks consistently last year when i started my transition, then sporadically (probably like 2x a week which probably didnt do much for my hair, but made my eyebrows grow ridiculously), and then i started taking ultranourish hair and then hair skin and nails from gnc... i noticed the breakouts, but i know i didnt drink enough water and the potency was too high in the 5000mcg biotin (i ended up throwing them away)...i havent been taking vitamins for about 6 months or more now, but i plan on introducing them back into my regi soon, esp. a multi for overall health, and when i do i will def be upping my water intake and lowering the dosage..im trying to clear up my face now and i dont need any setbacks


----------



## Carisa (Sep 25, 2010)

i think it has helped me alot this year- i take 3000mg of biotin in a hair, skin, or nails formula and this is the only vitamin ive taken consistently, as for the breakouts ive always had them but not as much while taking the hsn vits


----------



## ActionActress (Sep 25, 2010)

MsAngie said:


> I have been using biotin, and I think I have gotten good results. Well, it may be a combination of the vitamins I take(particularly biotin) and the way that I take care of it. My face really doesn't break out, fortunately. Like you, I drink a lot of water. I think the key to taking biotin is to not take it by itself, and to play with your dosage. I don't think that it is good to start taking it in a large dose without seeing how your body--especially your face--will react to it. HTH!!



*You'll lose weight too. It is key to take Biotin with other nutrients. I had no problem with it.

AA
*


----------



## ActionActress (Sep 25, 2010)

hair_wit_favor said:


> I forgot to add, I read somewhere it's best to take biotin with another 'b' vitamin to avoid breakouts--I take the b-12 complex, so that's another reason I may have not experienced any breakouts...



*I took a B-150. I also had no breakouts, just clearer skin and melting off fat.  AA*


----------



## sungtongs (Sep 26, 2010)

I got results with it, but I had to combine it with a b-complex so that my skin wouldn't break out


----------



## FebeeSigns (Sep 26, 2010)

I've use biotin successfully without any acne problems...very weird. I took 3000mg per day and retaining my hair was easier. No skin problems. I took it in conjunction with my daily multivitamin though and my multivitamin had b6, b12 and some other b vitamins in it that was 100% of my daily value. So that could be a reason why I didn't break out.


----------

